# I promise not to get dirty....



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm just going to dig me a hole.....










Dirt...what dirt???










hard to believe that this is the same dog, but it is.....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

stunning!
Omg that dity pic cracks me up


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks. Thats my little girl Shoshona. Don't know what it is about her but she seems happiest when she's covered nose to tail with dirt.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So funny!!!

Love the second picture... HILARIOUS!!!

Beautiful dog too.

Mine loves the sand, dirt, water, etc.. too.. anything that will make him extra dirty - he loves.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful dog, clean or dirty!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Many thanks. Shoshi just loves to get dirty, but I guess those mud baths really pay off-just look at her afterwards.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Whoa that is one DIRTY dog!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG! 



> Quote: I guess those mud baths really pay off-just look at her afterwards


What did you look like after cleaning up her mud bath


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I never worry about the dirt...she gets dry and what doesn't fall off I just comb out.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What dirt?? I don't see any stinkin' dirt! 

( I was forced to write this by Zuzu, who supports dirty dogs everwhere)

Why do dogs look extra happy when they are filthy????


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh Jennifer you are soooooo right-they always seem to be happiest when they are covered in dirt!! I don't think there was a hair on her that wasn't covered in dirt (its even in her mouth), but she was just so happy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

LOVE these!!! Gorgeous


----------

